# Ginger McCain



## TelH (19 September 2011)

One of racing's great personalities. Aintree will not be the same without him 

http://www.racingpost.com/news/hors...legend-ginger-mccain-dies-aged-81/918555/top/


----------



## MurphysMinder (19 September 2011)

Oh no, how sad.  As you say one of the great personalities,  I hope his family find some comfort in his delight at Ballabriggs National win.


----------



## Daffodil (19 September 2011)

Very sad.    Aintree will never be quite the same again.


----------



## Caledonia (19 September 2011)

So sad, and so sudden. 

He was one of the very few trainers who told it like it was, and was unafraid to speak his mind. His common sense and understanding of racing was a strong voice in the current climate. Racing is the poorer for his loss.

Thoughts with his family at this very sad time. 

His legacy to racing is Aintree. I hope that racing can sustain his beliefs.

RIP, Ginger.


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (19 September 2011)

Oh how sad  One of the greats who will never be forgotten. RIP Ginger - I hope Rummy was there to meet you!


----------



## Fantasy_World (19 September 2011)

I have just seen this news after looking at RP and I am really saddened by this  He always seemed like he would go on forever. A true gentleman who enjoyed a laugh, I remember how his warm personality shone through whenever we spoke at Uttoxeter and that tip he gave me, Ebony Light that did win on the day he said he would! 
He was always a pleasure to talk too, unlike some trainers who would close ranks as you approached them. Warm and full of life. His son Donald is very much in the same mould as his dad and is going the right way 
Such sad news though and racing nor Aintree will never be the same without him.
Both him and his family helped to bring racing into the living rooms of the general public through his antics at Aintree and especially with Red Rum. He was such a down to earth character and especially in the training of Red Rum proved that you didn't have to have state of the art and fancy stables to train and win the races like he did. I will always admire him for that. 
A true racing and National Hunt legend has been lost to the pages of time. He will never, ever be forgotten in the hearts and minds of many, and that is exactly how it should be.
RIP Ginger you were a legend XXX


----------



## millhouse (19 September 2011)

Rest in peace Ginger, and God bless.  Go find Rummy!


----------



## merrymeasure (19 September 2011)

Very sad news. Racing is a sadder place today. What a character he was. Said it like it is, no frills. To have trained three Grand National winners was no mean feat, and no doubt he had a hand in Ballabriggs!
Reunited now with his beloved Red Rum. My thoughts to his family. What a loss to racing.
RIP Ginger, you'll always be remembered whenever the Grand National is spoken about.


----------



## Dancing Queen (19 September 2011)

millhouse said:



			Rest in peace Ginger, and God bless.  Go find Rummy!
		
Click to expand...

This says it all. so so sad. xx


----------



## Doncella (19 September 2011)

Ginger McCain, in Red Rum you trained the bravest of the brave, now go and find him.  RIP.


----------



## Double_choc_lab (19 September 2011)

As others have said one of the great personalities of racing.  Never one to shy away from difficult questions and always said it as it was.  Will be truely missed.  Rummy will be there at Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Dobiegirl (19 September 2011)

Just seen the news on the RP site, and the letters of condolences and tributes. He was indeed a legend and a amazing character and proof if you have a dream to go for it.

He had much to be proud of and him and Red Rum are Aintree to a lot of people. His son Donald also must have given him much pride with his success in racing.

Rip Ginger.


----------



## Magicmillbrook (19 September 2011)

What a sad loss - a truly talented man.


----------



## BonneMaman (19 September 2011)

Sad news - he was a legend.  Thinking of the family at this time.


----------



## TicTac (19 September 2011)

BonneMaman said:



			Sad news - he was a legend.  Thinking of the family at this time.
		
Click to expand...


^^^ Agree. Sad times


----------



## Lobelia_Overhill (19 September 2011)

R.I.P. Ginger


----------



## SVMel (19 September 2011)

Thoughts and love to the family, a truly great man who will be sadly missed.

I can just picture him and Rummy dancing over rainbow bridge together


----------



## Andalusianlover (19 September 2011)

RIP Ginger.  You were a true legend!  Now you and Rummy can be together forever!


----------



## alliersv1 (19 September 2011)

Very sad indeed.
I didn't even know he was ill. 

RIP Ginger. A true character. You will be sadly missed xx


----------



## DougalJ (19 September 2011)

Very sad news - Red Rum was the horse that made me get interested in horses after watching the Grand National with my dad on the black and white tv and dad overjoyed at winning. Ginger McCain will be greatly missed.


----------



## merrymeasure (19 September 2011)

merrymeasure said:



			Very sad news. Racing is a sadder place today. What a character he was. Said it like it is, no frills. To have trained three Grand National winners was no mean feat, and no doubt he had a hand in Ballabriggs!
Reunited now with his beloved Red Rum. My thoughts to his family. What a loss to racing.
RIP Ginger, you'll always be remembered whenever the Grand National is spoken about.
		
Click to expand...

Must correct myself! FOUR Grand National winners! Doing him a great disservice! How could I forget Amberleigh House, ridden by one of my favourite jockeys, Graham Lee. Especially when I was fortunate enough to meet ther old lad about 3 years ago at the National Stud, when he was lodging there for a while. Huge apologies Ginger. You WERE Aintree!


----------



## Fools Motto (19 September 2011)

RIP Ginger, you will never be forgotten. A true legend. Hope you have a good old laugh with Rummy up there!! x


----------



## muddygreymare (19 September 2011)

That's so sad  Thoughts are with his family.
RIP


----------



## Native Speaker (19 September 2011)

My sincerest condolences to his family. 

RIP, Ginger.  Truly a legend.


----------



## rascal (19 September 2011)

Sad news, i went seveal times to the yard in southport remember it well. Amazing man.

 RIP go give Rummy a pat for me.


----------



## brighteyes (19 September 2011)

A very sad day indeed. My condolences to his family.


----------



## snaptie (19 September 2011)

Thinking of his family and friends. A man true to himself and true to others. Though his loss is terribly sad I think it wonderful he watched his son bring on Ballabriggs to win the National. The show goes on. 

Rest in peace, sir.


----------



## Lea1985 (20 September 2011)

RIP Ginger..........a true racing legend


----------

